# I'm gone!!



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings. No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.

Lift is coming to BHM.... Anyone want to but a Uber illuminated windshield sign, or magnetic door signs?

It's funny how many praises I get from passengers, Like: This is the BEST driver, I wish he could pick me up every time. etc. Well I still have a taxi license and insurance for Birmingham, Alabaster and Calera.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wait so you were deactivated a second time? I remember you took the 4x4 class to get reactivated.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Wait so you were deactivated a second time? I remember you took the 4x4 class to get reactivated.


Correct! And I found a iPhone in my car this morning.

Uberyouber said: ↑
its a glitch, ratings don't mater.

BULLSHIT! "we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings"

Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, ....."WE FOUND OUT THAT IT HAS BEEN DEACTIVATED DUE TO YOUR LOW RATINGS" . No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.

Lift is coming to BHM.... Anyone want to but a Uber illuminated windshield sign, or magnetic door signs?

It's funny how many praises I get from passengers, Like: This is the BEST driver, I wish he could pick me up every time. etc. Well I still have a taxi license and insurance for Birmingham, Alabaster and Calera.

Around here in Birmingham to get a 5 star ratings a driver needs to kiss a PAX's ass. I found a iPhone (5) in my car this morning, left by a PAX leaving town at the airport yesterday. Good luck in it being returned. If they want it back they will have to use my delivery service, come get it, or pick it up at my local police station. NO more returning of items left for FREE! I have done it twice before, and lost money both times.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Correct! And I found a iPhone in my car this morning.


Severance pay


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings. No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Lift is coming to BHM.... Anyone want to but a Uber illuminated windshield sign, or magnetic door signs?
> 
> It's funny how many praises I get from passengers, Like: This is the BEST driver, I wish he could pick me up every time. etc. Well I still have a taxi license and insurance for Birmingham, Alabaster and Calera.


Just post all your uber support messages please. It would be helpful.


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Sueron said:


> Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings. No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Lift is coming to BHM.... Anyone want to but a Uber illuminated windshield sign, or magnetic door signs?
> 
> It's funny how many praises I get from passengers, Like: This is the BEST driver, I wish he could pick me up every time. etc. Well I still have a taxi license and insurance for Birmingham, Alabaster and Calera.


Where did you go too?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

MrLinus said:


> Where did you go too?


What do you mean "Where did you go too?"


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just post all your uber support messages please. It would be helpful.


For starters #1
First of all the rider that complained about my navigation was out of line. I showed up at the hotel. Arrived at the east entrance on a one way street, headed north. Rider was at the north entrance, also on a one way street to the east. Police had barriers blocking the street that night. There was no way to pick up rider at the north entrance on the night in question.
Sent by Ron R. on Monday, February 13, 2017 at 4:36:57 PM

#2
The rider that complained I was unprofessional didn't tell the whole story. After waiting for 6 to 7 minutes I was going to cancel the ride as a no show. The rider showed up shortly thereafter I mentioned that I waited the extra minute or so, as I was about to cancel the ride as he didnt show up. He mentioned that a gate was locked and had to get out another way out, causing them to be late. The roads in 5 points S BHM are packed police watching me block traffic, and really I should have moved , but decided to remain a extra minute or so. Riders can post anything they want but as drivers we are limited to 1 to 5 star ratings. I believe I gave him a 4 rating due to being late for the pickup.
Sent by Ron R. on Monday, On Feb 13, 2017 10:01 AM

Added here... Who cares why he was late for the pick up. He WAS LATE! 
That what I got for not canceling the ride in the first place!
Had 27 runs that night, for a $187.52


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sueron said:


> For starters #1
> First of all the rider that complained about my navigation was out of line. I showed up at the hotel. Arrived at the east entrance on a one way street, headed north. Rider was at the north entrance, also on a one way street to the east. Police had barriers blocking the street that night. There was no way to pick up rider at the north entrance on the night in question.
> Sent by Ron R. on Monday, February 13, 2017 at 4:36:57 PM
> 
> ...


That got you deactivated?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> That got you deactivated?


Correct! Had no problem yesterday or last night when I logged off a little after 10:00 PM CST. Got the deactivation email today when I attempted to log on this morning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sueron said:


> For starters #1
> First of all the rider that complained about my navigation was out of line. I showed up at the hotel. Arrived at the east entrance on a one way street, headed north. Rider was at the north entrance, also on a one way street to the east. Police had barriers blocking the street that night. There was no way to pick up rider at the north entrance on the night in question.
> Sent by Ron R. on Monday, February 13, 2017 at 4:36:57 PM
> 
> ...


Canceling Riders can Save Your Job.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Canceling Riders can Save Your Job.


Indeed, if a ride gets off to a bad start I just cancel it.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

They did you a favor. My Uber tax returns were a joke! I learned a lot from my accountant. I think that's where so many people go wrong. You must have a pro look at your finance. I will never do Uber again. I thought I made $25k (part time) I LOST MONEY! F'n negative after everything factored in! 
It's a shady business run by shady people. I know what I'm doing now, lesson learned. LYFT ONLY, Busy times only, popular areas only, don't accept long requests, provide mints with sign "tips appreciated", quit before bar close, monthly car wash club, cheaper car (Toyota). My gains are 35% (for now).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> They did you a favor. My Uber tax returns were a joke! I learned a lot from my accountant. I think that's where so many people go wrong. You must have a pro look at your finance. I will never do Uber again. I thought I made $25k (part time) I LOST MONEY! F'n negative after everything factored in!
> It's a shady business run by shady people. I know what I'm doing now, lesson learned. LYFT ONLY, Busy times only, popular areas only, don't accept long requests, provide mints with sign "tips appreciated", quit before bar close, monthly car wash club, cheaper car (Toyota). My gains are 35% (for now).


Funny you think Lyft is a more "honest" company, everything Uber does -- they copy it


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Funny you thing Lyft is a more "honest" company, everything Uber does -- they copy it


Yeah I'm also having trouble figuring out how Lyft will help his tax returns as if it's not the exact same thing. Just a different name bro


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Funny you think Lyft is a more "honest" company, everything Uber does -- they copy it


Did I say honest? Don't put words in my mouth. #fakenews


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Did I say honest? Don't put words in my mouth. #fakenews


Still haven't explained why Lyft is better for your tax returns yet. Even though you get paid the same amount


----------



## PhilK (May 6, 2016)

I find it hard to believe 1 person commenting that your were Unprofessional gets you deactivated.

There must be more to this story.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Indeed, if a ride gets off to a bad start I just cancel it.


This. Don't let an angry PAX in your car.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> They did you a favor. My Uber tax returns were a joke! I learned a lot from my accountant. I think that's where so many people go wrong. You must have a pro look at your finance. I will never do Uber again. I thought I made $25k (part time) I LOST MONEY! F'n negative after everything factored in!
> It's a shady business run by shady people. I know what I'm doing now, lesson learned. LYFT ONLY, Busy times only, popular areas only, don't accept long requests, provide mints with sign "tips appreciated", quit before bar close, monthly car wash club, cheaper car (Toyota). My gains are 35% (for now).


Why would you quit before the bars close? More people need rides.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> Did I say honest? Don't put words in my mouth. #fakenews


Are you a 12 year old girl? Nice hash tag


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Correct! And I found a iPhone in my car this morning.
> 
> Uberyouber said: ↑
> its a glitch, ratings don't mater.
> ...


A dumb *ss PAX left something in my car. I wasn't driving that night and I told him that when he called. He told me that he would come to me and pick it up. He called back five minutes later and said that it was a 45 minute drive for him, so would I meet him halfway. I reluctantly agreed and when I got there, I got no tip. Not even a few dollars for gas. I'm not doing it anymore.


----------



## SMH Uber (Apr 8, 2016)

You have to get a dash cam. One for in cabin and have extra SD cards too.

Pax can't be trusted, ever! That way you have proof they lie.


----------



## Please (Feb 13, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Indeed, if a ride gets off to a bad start I just cancel it.


Absolutely! If a phone call is unpleasant, you're off to a bad start.

IrgerTiime, post: 2107305, member: 18259"]They did you a favor. My Uber tax returns were a joke! I learned a lot from my accountant. I think that's where so many people go wrong. You must have a pro look at your finance. I will never do Uber again. I thought I made $25k (part time) I LOST MONEY! F'n negative after everything factored in!
It's a shady business run by shady people. I know what I'm doing now, lesson learned. LYFT ONLY, Busy times only, popular areas only, don't accept long requests, provide mints with sign "tips appreciated", quit before bar close, monthly car wash club, cheaper car (Toyota). My gains are 35% (for now).[/QUOTE]

Intersting. For all of the book keeping, one would get the impression you are trying to run a business. ... You are not.

Driving for a TNC is a decent 2nd job. But there is no path to grow your effort into anything approaching a viable business.


----------



## MissLucy (Feb 21, 2017)

Sueron said:


> What do you mean "Where did you go too?"


Yeah, where did you go too? That's not a very difficult question.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> They did you a favor. My Uber tax returns were a joke! I learned a lot from my accountant. I think that's where so many people go wrong. You must have a pro look at your finance. I will never do Uber again. I thought I made $25k (part time) I LOST MONEY! F'n negative after everything factored in!
> It's a shady business run by shady people. I know what I'm doing now, lesson learned. LYFT ONLY, Busy times only, popular areas only, don't accept long requests, provide mints with sign "tips appreciated", quit before bar close, monthly car wash club, cheaper car (Toyota). My gains are 35% (for now).


Did you net any cash even though your tax pro showed you a paper loss? Negative income can work in your favor at tax time, if you actually net +cash.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

When you think you are doing all there is to do to earn a high rating and they tank....and continue to tank then the likely culprit is you. Truth hurts but these following things are probably what is giving you low ratings: Car odor. Body odor. Older uncomfortable car. Poor language skills. inappropriate conversation (even if PAX agrees with what your saying). Being deactivated because of low ratings is never a complete anomaly . You can't possibly pick up that many passengers who rate you low for no apparent reason.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> When you think you are doing all there is to do to earn a high rating and they tank....and continue to tank then the likely culprit is you. Truth hurts but these following things are probably what is giving you low ratings: Car odor. Body odor. Older uncomfortable car. Poor language skills. inappropriate conversation (even if PAX agrees with what your saying). Being deactivated because of low ratings is never a complete anomaly . You can't possibly pick up that many passengers who rate you low for no apparent reason.


Exactly. Like the guy that posted recently about being deactivated because pax had different story about the cleaning fee he submitted. You would think they would just deny the cleaning fee, not deactivate him. But turns out he's submitted over 20 cleaning fees.
Not saying one single event can't get someone deactivated. But usually it's a bunch of things /complaints that add up.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Sueron said:


> Thanks for reaching out, Ron. We appreciate your effort to contact us and we also understand you're concerned about your account. Upon checking your partner account, we found out that it has been deactivated due to your low ratings. No deactivation decision is taken lightly or without investigation. As such, certain deactivation decisions, especially those related to zero-tolerance violations, are not eligible for appeal. As much as we wanted to assist you further, we're unable to make exemptions to re-activate your account as explained by the previous representative. If your account has been deactivated for quality reasons, such as low ratings, the process to get back on the road is detailed in our driver deactivation policy. We are currently trying out an appeals process as a pilot in Seattle for non-quality deactivations. We plan to roll out a similar process in California and Massachusetts soon and currently at this time, there is no appeals process. If your account is subject to deactivation, we will let you know if and when there is a possibility for reactivation. No process is 100 percent perfect and the range of issues that could lead to deactivation varies. For a decision as important as permanent deactivation, we want to make sure that drivers have a clear channel to engage with Uber and, where appropriate, get back on the road quickly. We do not take decisions such as this one lightly. We wish you the best in the future. Your understanding in regards to this matter will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Lift is coming to BHM.... Anyone want to but a Uber illuminated windshield sign, or magnetic door signs?
> 
> It's funny how many praises I get from passengers, Like: This is the BEST driver, I wish he could pick me up every time. etc. Well I still have a taxi license and insurance for Birmingham, Alabaster and Calera.


Did you explain the low ratings? Mine are all for not stopping for pax or not doing drug runs or a kid who wanted to drink beer in the car

Plus the system is not fair they don't tel pax that a 4 is not good, if you get all 4s you are gone.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UBER has a history of ripping off its drivers, the management at UBER comes a culture of swindlers (hedge fund managers,) so why would anyone expect any respect from UBER's management. UBER will become a thing of the past in a couple of years, drivers and customers are getting fed up with UBER and its unethical business practices.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The sole purpose for driving passengers is to get them from point A to point B, I am not there to entertain them. This is where UBER and LYFT have an issue, Passengers are spoiled to think that they have a right to to malign a driver for any reason that they can think of.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> When you think you are doing all there is to do to earn a high rating and they tank....and continue to tank then the likely culprit is you. Truth hurts but these following things are probably what is giving you low ratings: Car odor. Body odor. Older uncomfortable car. Poor language skills. inappropriate conversation (even if PAX agrees with what your saying). Being deactivated because of low ratings is never a complete anomaly . You can't possibly pick up that many passengers who rate you low for no apparent reason.


Deactivated from uber, for low ratings. Drive with LYFT now. Car is a 2011 Toyota Camry, washed and vacuumed at least 2 - 3 times a week, can wash as many times as I would like for one low price. Shower every day, NO I don't have body order. Probably speak better English than you do. (Retired Air Traffic Controller). Nothing changed from driving with uber, and now with LYFT. Most riders do not know the difference between a 5* and a 4*. Wrote to LYFT, they removed the "Driving to slow pending lights" rating. You don't know me, As my Dad would say! You sound like a man with a paper asshole!
.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's you. That's all I can say


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

give it till Wednesday...


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Deactivated from uber, for low ratings. Drive with LYFT now. Car is a 2011 Toyota Camry, washed and vacuumed at least 2 - 3 times a week, can wash as many times as I would like for one low price. Shower every day, NO I don't have body order. Probably speak better English than you do. (Retired Air Traffic Controller). Nothing changed from driving with uber, and now with LYFT. Most riders do not know the difference between a 5* and a 4*. Wrote to LYFT, they removed the "Driving to slow pending lights" rating. You don't know me, As my Dad would say! You sound like a man with a paper asshole!
> .
> View attachment 118145
> View attachment 118147


The pax are F--ktards that's all I can say.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I have been noticing some favorable comments from UBER's and LYFT's drivers, I am wondering how many of these supposedly drivers are actually UBER and LYFT management team.
All management personnel should drive for a month and then they'll see how stupid their policies are.



kdyrpr said:


> When you think you are doing all there is to do to earn a high rating and they tank....and continue to tank then the likely culprit is you. Truth hurts but these following things are probably what is giving you low ratings: Car odor. Body odor. Older uncomfortable car. Poor language skills. inappropriate conversation (even if PAX agrees with what your saying). Being deactivated because of low ratings is never a complete anomaly . You can't possibly pick up that many passengers who rate you low for no apparent reason.


WOW, you sound like you work for UBER management, because it is apparent that you never drove a PAX in your life.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I have been noticing some favorable comments from UBER's and LYFT's drivers, I am wondering how many of these supposedly drivers are actually UBER and LYFT management team.
> All management personnel should drive for a month and then they'll see how stupid their policies are.
> 
> WOW, you sound like you work for UBER management, because it is apparent that you never drove a PAX in your life.


You mean screwber mis-managnent?


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> It's you. That's all I can say


Isn't it odd that on uber my ratings tanked, yet on LYFT I maintain a 4.7 to 4.8? And nothing has changed in my personality. Although my car shows more wear and miles than when bought. I chalk it up to uber riders in this market.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> It's you. That's all I can say


Really? No difference how I treated PAX on uber. All get treated the same. This was on a $3.90 (before LYFT's cut) ride. With a 25% tip.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm still a activated driver for uber and lyft but I had my share of crap dealing with either pax or uber and lyft robot support, I haven't been on the road for a month and really don't miss it. I make the same or more doing deliveries.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

What was your final Uber rating? 4.59?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I know that passenger. They are legally insane.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Sueron said:


> Isn't it odd that on uber my ratings tanked, yet on LYFT I maintain a 4.7 to 4.8? And nothing has changed in my personality. .


A 4.7 to 4.8 isn't much to be proud of... There is a glaring omission of personal responsibility in this thread. Its incredibly easy not to be deactivated. A change i_n _personality or service level may be called for here. Look within. Or continue to blame Uber and crummy pax and hope for different results on Lyft. Good luck.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> A 4.7 to 4.8 isn't much to be proud of... There is a glaring omission of personal responsibility in this thread. Its incredibly easy not to be deactivated. A change i_n _personality or service level may be called for here. Look within. Or continue to blame Uber and crummy pax and hope for different results on Lyft. Good luck.


I've heard that sometimes Lyft does not allow terminated Uber drivers to drive for them


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I've heard that sometimes Lyft does not allow terminated Uber drivers to drive for them


Uber releases the names of their drivers to Lyft? They refuse to do it for the city of SF.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber releases the names of their drivers to Lyft? They refuse to do it for the city of SF.


 brain fart on my side.


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> When you think you are doing all there is to do to earn a high rating and they tank....and continue to tank then the likely culprit is you. Truth hurts but these following things are probably what is giving you low ratings: Car odor. Body odor. Older uncomfortable car. Poor language skills. inappropriate conversation (even if PAX agrees with what your saying). Being deactivated because of low ratings is never a complete anomaly . You can't possibly pick up that many passengers who rate you low for no apparent reason.


Car odor? 
Oh, so I'm supposed to know that you don't like Febreeze? I can't help if they guy or girl who just got in before me had an odor that you don't find pleasant.
Uncomfortable car? 
Sorry, you know what kind of car I have before you get it. Don't complain when you and 3 others hop into my Mazda 3. That's on you.

I'd like Uber to tell me what the passenger said so that I know. It's awfully vague and you might get a 4 stars for don't just a "good" job. Passengers might not know that sucks. You may a wrong turn on the way to get 'em. "I saw you go right by me and wondered why you went that way." Well, passenger, you making decisions based on standing still and being stationary. Me? I'm out here in a hurtling piece of 3/4 ton machinery that's surrounded by hundreds of other 3/4 ton pieces of machinery that could easily kill me if I make one wrong move. That turn you said I should have made? You weren't driving. You're in your house, sitting on the pot getting ready wipe you ass and decide to order "an Uber." I get the ping, realize I'm in an area that I don't know like the back of my hand, and do my best to figure out which ****ing direction is north or south. By the time I figure it out, which might be 45 seconds later, I've taken a turn that you don't like because you're tracking my every ****ing turn. When I do get to you, after not making another mistake per the 
GPS, I'm probably at a 4 star level per your state of mind and getting a 5 will be about as impossible as you giving me a million dollars.

Dude, I understand what you're saying, but there's so much we can't control. What if I just hopped out of the shower, washed my ride, waxed, vacuumed, and toweled it dry? I could still get some prude who doesn't like me just because I don't look a certain way. Then they'll start counting off because of "car odor. Body odor, and an older uncomfortable car." Then after that, every thing is poor language skills, "inappropriate conversation."

You're right, it never is a complete anomaly. I just want passengers to hold their ****ing preconceived notions to themselves and making decisions based on not knowing the whole story. "You can' possibly pick up that many passengers who rate you low for no apparent reason." In Uber, 10 4-star ratings out of 100 will hurt you. So, yes you can pick up that many.


----------



## EthiopianFemalePax (Jun 19, 2017)

Lyft is no better on deactivations.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Khota said:


> Why would you quit before the bars close? More people need rides.


highly intoxicated equals low ratings and you meet drunk people who act stupid, like that Doctor on the YouTube video!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CenCal559 said:


> highly intoxicated equals low ratings and you meet drunk people who act stupid, like that Doctor on the YouTube video!


You're wrong about low ratings. I pretty much only drive nights and my 2 1 stars did not come from drunks.
Most solo drunks are very quiet as they're trying very hard to act normal. Group of drunks can be rowdy, but usually funny.
A crazy situation like that doctor is not likely to happen. 
But that's fine with me. Less drivers out at night means higher surge. Drunks are also more likely to pay surge than sober people.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You're wrong about low ratings. I pretty much only drive nights and my 2 1 stars did not come from drunks.
> Most solo drunks are very quiet as they're trying very hard to act normal. Group of drunks can be rowdy, but usually funny.
> A crazy situation like that doctor is not likely to happen.
> But that's fine with me. Less drivers out at night means higher surge. Drunks are also more likely to pay surge than sober people.


Every situation is different. I had posted about a drunk getting into my car with a beer can, I am relatively new, but I asked him to either drink it quickly or leave it behind. He threw the can in anger, he slammed my door very hard and stayed very quiet. I took him to his destination, he slammed my door again on exit. He then rated me a 1* and I was furious. I learned from that, and the next time I have to ask a person politely to get rid of his alcohol, I will suggest him to call a cab, in CA you can have open containers in a cab, or I will simply cancel the ride; depending on his attitude.
The last guy I asked was very polite and understanding.


----------

